# Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)



## mastewr139 (11 Februar 2009)

Brauche Hilfe 
habe mir letzten wie angeblich von Pitch oder so behauptet ein Premium dings da abgeschlossen.
Nun buchen die mir seit 2 wochen schon 2x 2,99 für die nutzung ab.
1.Habe keine Ahnung wie das stoppen soll.
2. Habe hier schon einen thread gefunden wo einige tipps drinn stehen habe aber kein geld mehr um stop zu senden.
3. Die nummer ist 123111
4.In der SMS steht drin:
"E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 2.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von Pitch berechnet, bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner"
(Toll Partner ???? Hab leider noch keine Freundin ?:wall

Bitte brauche hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Das stop senden ist meistens kostenlos.

Würde aber beim Anbieter widersprechen und erstattung verlangen.
Wenn Ich keinen Dienst abgeschlossen habe, dann würde Ich nicht einfach stop senden
und es gut sein lassen.


----------



## mastewr139 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

un weiter einfach so jede 2. woche 2,99 abbuchen lassen NEIN DANKE


----------



## mastewr139 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

EDIT: sry hatte deinen 2. satz nich gelesen bring mir aber auch nichts weil ich den anbieter nicht kenne und die bei eplus einen solchen dienst nicht haben


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Hallo,
haben grad das gleiche Problem mit Pitch. Unser noch minderjähriger Sohn hat auch angeblich irgendwelche Premium Dienste bei Pitch abgeschlossen. Jetzt wurde heute zum 3. Mal 2,99 Euro abgebucht und der Junge ist pleite. "Stopp" hat er schon versendet- ohne erfolg. Dann haben wir auch versucht diese Firma telefonisch zu erreichen-auch erfolglos. 
Wer BITTE kann uns weiterhelfen, sonst geht das ja immer weiter so.
Außerdem ist der Bursche ja noch minderjährig- also nicht geschäftsfähig!!
Ich möchte also nicht nur, dass diese Abbuchungen gestoppt werden, sondern auch das Geld zurück!
Werde morgen Strafanzeige stellen- aber damit ist die Sache wohl noch nicht beendet, denke ich....
Hoffe irgendjemand im Net kann mir helfen.
Mama S.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Unser noch minderjähriger Sohn hat auch angeblich irgendwelche Premium Dienste bei Pitch abgeschlossen. Jetzt wurde heute zum 3. Mal 2,99 Euro abgebucht und der Junge ist pleite. "Stopp" hat er schon versendet- ohne erfolg. Dann haben wir auch versucht diese Firma telefonisch zu erreichen-auch erfolglos.


Wendet Euch mal an den Zahlungsanbieter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-5.html#post253719

Ich würde eine Mail schicken und mich beschweren und diese mit einem kurzen Kommentar als Mutter versehen, in dem steht, dass es eine Unverschämtheit ist, was da passiert und dass ein solches Zahlungsmittel einfach nicht existieren dürfte, wenn es solche Mängel hat. Das würde ich meinem Bundestagsabgeordneten schicken (siehe abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet ), an die Bundesnetzagentur ( rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de ), an den "Sales Manager Germany" von Ericsson-IPX (ich darf seinen Namen nicht direkt nennen), an die Pressestelle von Ericsson und an Deine örtliche Tageszeitung.

Dauert höchstens 10 Minuten und wenn's nichts bringt, ist der Verlust gering.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Hallo Aka-Aka!
Also Ihre Antwort hat mit echt Mut gemacht!!
Nach einigen Tagen Recherche habe ich die Adresse und Nummer von diesem Unternehmen "Pitch" rausbekommen. Die sind sowas von abgezockt- man glaubt es kaum!
Die Mann am Telefon ließ sich auf keinerlei Diskussionen mit mir ein, forderte lediglich unsere Bankverbindung, um die Kosten zurück zu überweisen. Dass sie auf diesem Gebiet kein unbeschriebenes Blatt sind und meine übrigen Vorwürfe schmetterte er ab. "Das wolle er mit mir bestimmt nicht besprechen"; sagte er nur frech!
Ich hoffe, dass das Geld auch baldmöglichst bei uns eintrifft. Zu unserem Anbieter habe ich auch ne`böse Mail geschickt- mal sehen, wie die sich äußern werden.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass das "vom Tisch" ist und ich mir hier Tipps und ne`Portion Mut abholen konnte!

Danke dafür!
Mama S.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Wer kann mir die adresse und tel. von Pitch schreiben. weil bei  meine tochter schon 4 mal abgebucht 2,99€. Und ich kan das nicht stopen oder kundigen.
 Ich brauch hielfe.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Sie konnen unter tel. 018050088055  kundigen


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sie konnen unter tel. 018050088055  kundigen


Für 14ct die Mimnute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, abweichende (lies: höhere) Preise aus dem Mobilfunknetz!
(nicht dass hier noch das Forum Ärger kriegt wegen 01805 ohne Preisangabe)

Diese dubiose Firma ist schon so lange ein Partner der blinden deutschen Mitverdiener, da kostete die Nummer sogar nur 12ct/Min
teltarif.de Forum: RE: WAP Spam


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sie konnen unter tel. 018050088055  kundigen



Tel.0177 8764508 sie haben mir 20 euro abgebucht. wo für wenn sie mir die 20 euro nicht wieder gut schreiben schalte ich meinen rechtsanwalt ein


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Wer ist mit "sie " gemeint?


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wer ist mit "sie " gemeint?


Wenn es um Pitch geht, dann sind die Engländer gemeint, die hier in D z. B. mit splashmobile.de am Markt vertreten sind:





> PlayPhone EMEA Ltd
> 130 Shaftesbury Avenue
> London W1D 5EU
> United Kingdom
> ...




Schau mal deren Hinweis auf der Startseite:





> *Ja, ich ha*v*e die AGB des Topabo's gelesen und stimme diesen zu. 4 BONUS Downloads als Willkommensprämie zusätzlich zu den wöchentlichen 6 Downloads für nur EUR 2,99/Wo. (+Transport) im Topabo. Abmelden? Sende stop an 9000.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sie konnen unter tel. 018050088055  kundigen



ab sofort küdige ich playphone emea ltd 130 shaftesbury avenue.
(ps: ich habe,hate dieses nie bestellt)


----------



## wahlhesse (23 September 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Hier im Forum Abos zu kündigen ist nicht möglich!
Bitte an den jeweiligen Anbieter wenden.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## lisakurt (14 November 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Bei mir werden seit 2 Wochen von buongiorno über E-Plus für irgendwelche Dienste 2.99€ abgebucht.I_ch habe nichts abgeschlossen .Wie kann ich mich WEHREN??Was kann ich tun??Langsam__ wird es TEUER._


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Lies halt mal ein paar Postings hier, dann findest du die Lösung.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

ich habe gerade unter dieser Telefonnummer angerufen, und habe gefragt wo sie denn ihren Sitz haben. Die Frau sagte dann in Barcelona ... 
reine Abzocke !!!!!


----------



## AirVolk (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Hallo,ich habe genau das gleiche Problem,bin auch bei Eplus,habe nie etwas wissentlich oder unwissentlich abgeschlossen,auf son Quatsch falle ich nicht rein...bekomme seit einigen Wochen oder schon Monaten diese Sms...was kann man denn am besten da machen,um sein Geld zurückzubekommen...hat jemand hier das schon geschafft,die Postings haben mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen,weil alle verschiedene Möglichkeiten aufzeigen,aber keiner bestätigen konnte,ob es klappt!

Die E-Plus Rechnung kürzen,da irgendwo anrufen,per Mail anschreiben...?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Tel. .....  sie haben mir 15 euro abgebucht. wo für wenn sie mir die 15 euro nicht wieder gut schreiben schalte ich meinen rechtsanwalt ein


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Hallo, mein Name ist [ edit] , Ich bin Rechtsanwalt und selbst Betroffener, da ich von Pitch oder so auch dubiose SMS`s erhalte. Ich warte aber zunächst einmal belustigt ab, bevor ich mit aller Härte zurückschlage. Wird bestimmt lustig und ist für viele informativ, denke ich. Hier handelt es sich, aufgrund der hohen Fallpotenzierung, um schwere Straftatbestände die unbedingt geahndet werden sollten.

LG. [ edit ]   (_[Mailadresse und persönliche Daten entfernt, siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. (bh)]_)


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
> ...
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


Da wir nicht wissen, ob es sich tatsächlich um die genannte Person handelt, ist der Name gelöscht worden.


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... bevor ich mit aller Härte zurückschlage.


Dann hoffe ich mal, ihr Englisch ist umgangssprachlich. Wie sie Straftatbestände in GB verfolgen lassen wollen, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht. Siehe dazu auch > HIER < und > HIER <.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

hier kann man Meldung machen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...mer-09005590090-09005590030-a.html#post304240

zum Hintergrund der Firmen:
http://www.mobile-ent.biz/news/30407/PlayPhone-acquires-Pitch-Entertainment

Da landet man dann in den USA:
http://www.lead411.com/company_PlayPhoneInc_Czerny_69989.html

und dort ist für Beschwerden zuständig die FTC, Beschwerdeformular gibt es hier:
https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/

in California finde ich die Firma aber nicht, ich tippe mal auf Delaware Company...

---

edit: war ja klar...


Entity Name: 	PLAYPHONE, INC.
Entity Kind: 	CORPORATION 	
Entity Type: 	GENERAL
Residency: 	DOMESTIC 	
State: 	DE

registered agent:
Name:  	INCORPORATING SERVICES, LTD.
Address: 	3500 SOUTH DUPONT HIGHWAY
City: 	DOVER 	
County: 	KENT
State: 	DE 	
Postal Code: 	19901


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, ihr Englisch ist umgangssprachlich. Wie sie Straftatbestände in GB verfolgen lassen wollen, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht. Siehe dazu auch > HIER < und > HIER <.



Hallo lieber  Reducal  , natürlich verfolge ich nicht die Drittanbieter, die in den meisten Fällen im Ausland sind, sondern ihre deutschen Helfershelfer, in diesem Fall E-Plus mit Firmensitz in Potsdam. Bei Vertrag gar kein Problem, 1. böser Brief von mir an E-Plus, mit genauer Schilderung der Sachlage, mit Ankündigung der Rückbuchung der Lastschrift (ich gebe 14 Tage Frist), bei Wiedergutschrift ist die Sache erledigt, wenn nicht erfolgt Rückbuchung mit eventueller Strafanzeige, wohlgemerkt auch gegen E-Plus, da diese gemeinschaftlich mit dem Drittanbieter handeln, da sie zumindest als Zessionär auftreten, und sich so durch tateinheitliches Handeln dem mutmaßlichen Verstoß gegen § 263 StGB aussetzen . Über Aufforderungen zur Kündigung eines angeblichen Abos, die Aufforderung des Netzbetreibers zur meinerseitigen Nachfrage beim Drittanbieter, ect. , werde ich deshalb getrost mit einem müden Lächeln ignorieren. Schade nur das so viele sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Wäre dies anders gebe es keine Betrügereien dieser Art mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Bravo


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

an welche nummer muss man denn stop senden?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

also.. zu dem e-plus vertrag muss man STOP an 90999 senden.


----------



## Harry1985 (4 Oktober 2010)

*WAP Push von Emea Playphone*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass es hier schon sehr viele Posts zu meinem Problem geht, trotzdem habe ich einen neuen geöffnet, um hier nur nachzufragen, was zu empfehlen ist, NACHDEM man bereits den Datendienst gekündigt hat.

Erst einmal von vorne: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2010-06-28 16:05 Free wap push 0.00 Hier Produkt abholen!
2010-06-28 16:05 Download 0.00 RINGTONE: Ein Stern (Der Deinen Namen..)
2010-06-28 16:06 Premium message 4.99
2010-06-28 16:06 Free wap push 0.00 Playphone! Brandneue PREMIUM Spiele! HIER
2010-07-05 16:07 Premium message 4.99
2010-07-12 16:07 Premium message 4.99
2010-07-19 16:07 Premium message 4.99
2010-07-26 16:07 Premium message 4.99
2010-08-02 16:08 Premium message 4.99
2010-08-09 16:08 Premium message 4.99
2010-08-13 11:15 Download 0.00 RINGTONE: Geboren Um Zu Leben
2010-08-16 16:09 Premium message 4.99
2010-08-23 16:09 Premium message 4.99
2010-08-30 16:09 Premium message 4.99
2010-09-06 16:09 Premium message 4.99
2010-09-13 16:10 Premium message 4.99
2010-09-20 16:10 Premium message 4.99
2010-09-27 16:10 Premium message 4.99
2010-09-30 12:01 Free message 0.00 ++VORSICHT++ PlayPhone-Topabo gekündigt. Du
verlierst Downloads für die Dubereits bezahlt hast. Sende jetzt WEITER
an 90009 und hol' sie Dir zurück!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Am 28.06.2010 habe ich also wohl eine SMS bzw. eine Service-Nachricht bekommen, bei der ich aber 100%ig NICHT den Klingelton heruntergeladen habe. Laut diesem Artikel:
Spam am Handy per Wap-Push: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
kann das Abonnement aber wohl auch schon allein dadurch zustande kommen, dass man die Nachricht liest, was wohl in meinem Fall passiert zu sein scheint. 

Das Abo habe ich jetzt, wie man ja sehen kann, gekündigt. Allerdings habe ich einige Nachrichten an Emea Playphone geschrieben, um das Geld zurückzufordern, worauf ich aber nur folgende Nachricht bekam: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Am 28.06.2010 um 16:05 Uhr wurde ein Download des Klingeltones “Ein Stern- Der Deinen Namen” vom Mobiltelefon mit der Nummer xxxx xxxxxxx angefordert. Beim Aufrufen der mobilen Internetseite von PlayPhone und dem Herunterladen des Klingeltons haben Sie unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zugestimmt und ein Abonnement für den PlayPhone Club eingerichtet.

Wie gewünscht wurde die MSISDN xxxx xxxxxxx soeben abgemeldet und aus unserem Werbeverteiler entfernt, so dass Sie in Zukunft keine Werbe- und kostenpflichtigen Nachrichten mehr bekommen werden.

Bitte beachten Sie: sollten Sie auf Ihrer nächsten Rechnung noch Positionen vorfinden, handelt es sich um Beträge, die VOR Ihrem Kündigungsdatum angefallen sind.

Rückerstattungen sind leider nicht möglich, da Sie bei der Anmeldung den AGB´s zugestimmt haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

PlayPhone

0180 500 8803

[email protected]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So wie es aussieht, kann ich wohl nicht mehr nachweisen, ob ich dem Link gefolgt bin bzw. ob das Abonnement einfach durch das Lesen der Nachricht zustande kam. Außerdem scheint es ja beim zivilrechtlichen Klagen eine Beschränkung auf Deutschland(?) zu geben. 

Mein Mobilfunkbetreiber ist D1 - die Telekom hat sich da aber nichts angenommen und meinte nur, dass ich ab jetzt nichts mehr bezahlen müsste - hab jetzt aber Drittanbieter sowieso sperren lassen...

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es sich lohnt, einen Rechtsanwalt oder die örtliche Verbraucherschutzzentrale einzuschalten, um die schon bezahlten Beträge zurückzufordern. Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir weiterhelfen? Das wäre sehr nett.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Harry

PS: An die Mods: Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Posts von Leuten, die sich nichts durchlesen bzw. die einfach querposten, gelöscht werden können, das würde auch in den anderen Threads die Lesbarkeit sehr erhöhen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: WAP Push von Emea Playphone*



Harry1985 schrieb:


> ...wenn Posts von Leuten, die sich nichts durchlesen bzw. die einfach querposten, gelöscht werden können


Prima wäre es auch, wenn nicht für jede Frage ein neues Thema erstellt werden würden, wo es schon passende Themen gibt: Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Suchergebnisse

Alles in allem handelt es sich hier um Engländer, gegen die es kaum möglich ist, sich mit Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale zu wehren: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...um-dienst-von-e-plus-123111-a.html#post284973



> PlayPhone EMEA Ltd
> 130 Shaftesbury Avenue
> London W1D 5EU
> United Kingdom
> ...



Du schriebst was von WAP Push, also gehe ich davon aus, dass du dir das Abo über dein internetfähiges Händi eingefangen hast. Lass dir doch mal von dem Anbieter erklären, wie das genau funktioniert sein soll und an welcher Stelle du wie angeblich die AGB akzeptiert hattest. Poste bitte die Antwort wieder, da das Thema doch sehr interessant ist.

Zuständig für solche Aktivitäten ist die BNetzA. Denen solltest du dein Problem in Kopie schildern und dich ansonsten an deinen Provider wenden, der die Zahlung umgesetzt hat. Da aber angeblich kein Einverständnis zur Buchung vorliegen soll, kann dein Provider die Buchung auch nicht rechtmäßig vertreten. Du solltest dahin gehend Druck aufbauen und den Schriftverkehr nicht scheuen. Das bringt womöglich mehr als die Einschaltung eines Anwalts, den du dann ja auch noch bezahlen musst.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

melden sie sich bei der verbraucher zentrale deutschland..Die werden ihnen weiter helfen..es werden wie zB. ich  morgen anzeige erstatten..


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> es werden wie zB. ich  morgen anzeige erstatten..


Gegen wen und warum? Pitch (PlayPhone EMEA Ltd.) ist in England! Die können hier am deutschen Markt machen, was sie wollen, ohne dass das die deutsche Strafverfolgung auch nur annähernd tangiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

beschwert Euch doch bei Phonepayplus, dem britischen Regulierer  

PhonepayPlus : Consumers : Complaint Form


----------



## Siciliana Diva (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

ich weiß nicht wie ich mich abmelden soll ich war bei e-plus die haben gesagt ich soll an den pc gehen die nummer 123111 eingeben und dort mich abmelden ich habe kein jamba oder so aboniert aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es los werde könnt ihr mir bitte helfen in der sms steht "E-Plus hat ihnene soeben 2.99 EUR für die nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Jamba berchnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner . " aber welcher partner ich hab garkeinen partner . ich würde hoffen das sie mir hilfe geben . dankeee


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

Hallo? Du schreibst es doch schon selbst - Jamba ist der Partner von ePlus, also wende dich an den > Hier < oder hier: 





> KUNDEN-HOTLINE: aus Deutschland 0180 5 554890 (0,14€/Minute aus  dem Festnetz der DTAG, Mobilfunk max. 0,42€/Minute), aus Österreich 0810  005137 (0,072€/Minute aus dem Festnetz).


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*

ich bin 12 habe angst das meiner  mum zu sagen was soll ich machen?????Ich will nicht das die mir nochmehr geld abbuchen!!!
was soll ich machen?


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abbuchungen von Pitch Premium dienst von e plus (123111)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....habe angst das meiner  mum zu sagen was soll ich machen?


Zum einen Mal stellt sich die Frage, ob du wirklich ein Pitch-Abo hast. Andererseits (egal, was deine Mutter mit dir macht) ohne ihre Hilfe jetzt wird es anscheinend irgendwann noch schlimmer, da ja weiter abgebucht wird. Zeige ihr den Thrad hier, sie soll da mal quer lesen und sage ihr, dass diese Abos eigens für unerfahrene Kinder und Jugendliche gemacht sind, damit diese in die Falle tappen. Das ist dir nun passiert! Du bist Fallenstellern schlichtweg auf den Leim gegangen und kommst ohne Hilfe nicht wieder davon los.


----------



## wildlife01 (22 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
habe hier das selbe problem,jetzt haben die schon wieder was abgezogen ,das 3mal 2,99
Wie ich hier lese,bin ich nicht allein mit dem sch...


----------



## Lollolol (4 Dezember 2011)

Schreibt eine SMS  mit STOPALLE an die 55755. Das hast bei mir Super geklappt


----------



## Kendra (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, also ich habe Aldi talk, was ja auch zu E-plus gehört. und habe mir gestern eine aldi flat geholt. Jetzt habe ich grade eine sms bekommen dass die mir 5 euro abgebucht haben für so einen premium dienst. ?? wieso machen die das ?? ich will den doch garnicht xc


----------



## Kendra (29 Dezember 2011)

also ich hab mal jetzt sms da hin gesendet mit dem STOPALLE die haben gesagt abo ist gekündigt aber meine 5 euro sind weg oder was auch toll xcc ich hab das geld erst gestern draufgebucht xc


----------



## mandarine12345 (9 März 2012)

PROBLEM MIT NETZE PREMIUMDIENST 4,99€ GELÖST!!!!!! Hallo erstmal, ich saß ganz gemütlich Aufm Sofa, bekam ne App vorgestellt und lud sie mir nichtsahnend runter. daraufhin bekam ich Ca. 10 smsen wodrin ich sogar geantwortet haben soll. (appname: battery super charger) Es wurde nicht nur von der Nummer '1232111' smsen geschickt sondern auch von '66666' -> sms mit 'STOP' an die 66666 oder die Nummer '08001821174' anrufen und mit der Dame aus Kroatien (trotzdem deutsche Sprache) reden und Kündigen. 4,99€ werden aber trotzdem abgebucht. Hoffe es hilft einigen.


----------



## mampit (15 April 2012)

Also ich habe eben imHandy meines Sohnes die Nummer 55755 mit STOPALLE eingeben und es kam eine Nachrich zurück, daß jetzt das Abo gekündigt wäre aber alle credits verloren sind. Hoffe es hört jetzt auf


----------



## Mammy (3 September 2012)

Toll, dass es solche Foren gibt! Hatte bei meiner Tochter keine Ahnung, wie man sich dagegen wehren soll. Das Geld ist leider weg ( heute nach der Aufladung schon zweimal 4,99!!!!), aber wir hoffen auch, dass nun alles gut ist.


----------



## Leonardgurin (21 Juli 2015)

Also ich hab seit kurzem das selbe Problem doch ich hab nicht genug Guthaben um Stopalle zu schreiben kann man das auch iw über Internet machen


----------



## Sentinel17 (22 Januar 2016)

Wieso bitte Guthaben, das Senden von "stop" muss auch an eine Sondernummer kostenlos sein !


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2016)

Wo steht das mit dem kostelos? Selbst wenn §312a BGB auf SMS anwendbar wäre dürfte der normale Grundpreis berechnet werden.

Notfalls per Brief kündigen bei Mobilfunkprovider denn der ist Inhaber der Forderung nicht der Drittanbieter.


----------

